

Deep down the rabbit hole: CVPR 2015 and beyond - bpolania
http://www.computervisionblog.com/2015/06/deep-down-rabbit-hole-cvpr-2015-and.html?utm_campaign=Data%2BElixir&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Data_Elixir_42

======
AndrewKemendo
This is a great writeup. We sent our Chief Scientist to CVPR and he came away
with a lot of the same conclusions - and now he wants to apply CNN to teach
our cloud-based large scale SLAM map better real world objects :P.

More broadly though it was clear that most of the really good real time
environmental applications for CV (SLAM etc...) are being applied to
autonomous navigation. That's great but it crowds out investments in the stuff
like we (Visidraft) are doing with AR and makes hiring and finding investors
harder.

~~~
mrqwerty
Damn. I thought that was my idea. Slam is ripe for some deep learning love. So
many ways to apply it. God if only I didn't have a job. I've considered going
to prison for a minor and morally acceptable offence if only so I could have
time to work in this field - and I would but they don't have computers in
prison. Perhaps a permissive monastery will take me in. Perhaps in another
partition of reality, somewhere out there, is a version of me that has the
time to play in these glistening pools. Such a shame to miss the start of
something even bigger than the internet...

